# Warp9's 2022 New Year X58 Comp



## Mr.Scott (Dec 31, 2021)

Come play with us. Something for everyone. 






						[Official] X58 60 day Competition | Warp9-systems  | Warp9-systems
					

[Official] X58 60 day Competition | Warp9-systems  January 1st through February 28th Prizes: Sub-Zero winner gets | triple channel Kings




					warp9-systems.proboards.com


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 31, 2021)

Well I can't compete. My old i7 980x system is turned in to a retro gamer and a server. So it is not ready for benchmark runs.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 31, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Well I can't compete. My old i7 980x system is turned in to a retro gamer and a server. So it is not ready for benchmark runs.


No excuses.   
It is as ready as anybody else's.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 31, 2021)

If someone has a nice R3E or R3F and would like to part with it let me know via PM


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2022)

Amazing thread @Mr.Scott !!  If only I could get to my X58 boards!!  

I've a couple 980X's I'd love to test but sadly they are stuck in the US until I can get them shipped over to the UK


----------

